
Chakra UI Vue – Build Accessible Vue.js Apps and Sites with Speed ️ - codebender828
https://vue.chakra-ui.com
======
codebender828
Hi, Vue.js dev fam!

I'm excited to bring you Chakra UI Vue! ️

Over the last few months I've created a component library that ships with
accessible UI components whose goal is to make building accessible Vue apps
and websites fast and fun! This project was inspired by the React version of
Chakra UI by Segun Adebayo.

Documentation: [https://vue.chakra-ui.com/](https://vue.chakra-ui.com/)
(Includes some live examples you can edit.)

Github Repository: [https://github.com/chakra-ui/chakra-ui-
vue](https://github.com/chakra-ui/chakra-ui-vue) ️ Demos: \- Vue:
[https://codesandbox.io/s/chakra-ui-vue-
starter-2sy0g](https://codesandbox.io/s/chakra-ui-vue-starter-2sy0g) \- Nuxt:
[https://codesandbox.io/s/chakra-ui-nuxt-
demo-f8tq4](https://codesandbox.io/s/chakra-ui-nuxt-demo-f8tq4) \- Gridsome:
[https://codesandbox.io/s/chakra-ui-gridsome-
demo-038c9](https://codesandbox.io/s/chakra-ui-gridsome-demo-038c9)

The core features thatChakra UI Vue has to offer are:

1\. ️ Accessibility All UI components are WAI-ARIA compliant out of the box
and can be adjusted as needed.

2\. Constraint Based Design Chakra UI Vue components play well your design
system tokens based on the Theme UI specification.

3\. Composition All Chakra UI Vue components are built on top of composable UI
primitives that consumers can also extend. A lot of the components also export
compound components to allow you to change their UI layouts easily!

4\. Style Props Yup! You guessed it. Chakra UI Vue is built on top of fast
CSS-in-JS tools. This allows Chakra's components to accept style declarations
as props. You also get some really cool shorthands so your mac keyboard lasts
longer Using style props to style your components :)

5\. Dark/Light mode support Most Chakra UI Vue components are are dark-mode
compatible out of the box. With a simple function call you can toggle between
dark and light modes easily.See Dark/Light mode demo here on Codesandbox.

6\. Nuxt.js support Nuxt.js is a Chakra UI Vue first class citizen. Check out
the Codesandbox demos and the docs to see how to quickly get started with
Chakra UI + Nuxt.js! Check out the Chakra UI Vue Nuxt Demo.

